# Semana Santa hotels



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Easter Sunday in 2014 is on 20 April. That means that the 2 week Semana Santa/Semana Pascua holiday period effectively runs from 12 - 27 April.
We plan to drive home to Canada from Zihuatanejo, Guerrero around that time, and are thinking of a leisurely return, with maybe 3 or 4 days in Mazatlan, followed by the ferry from Topolobampo over to La Paz in Baja California Sur, then a week or so driving up the Baja peninsula, then beeline through the States for home. (Don't want to risk a car accident or hospital stay in the USA).
The aim is to be home by around 25 April.
We're familiar with the difficulty in finding accommodation in any of the mainland coastal tourist spots during the 2+ weeks of Semana Santa, but what about finding available rooms in smaller towns enroute that aren't tourist destinations? Should we expect problems? Does the mass migration of Mexican holidayers over that two week period engulf EVERY hotel in the country? In Baja too? Should we simply avoid the problem by leaving Zihua well before 12 April, or after the 27th?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You will find places to stay, maybe not on the beach but otherwise there will be a place. Stay away from the all incluvive resorts but if you go to upscale places or places that are a little out of the way and not on the beach you will get something.
I meant to say on the mainland , in Baja, I have no idea of the situation there.


----------

